# Aftermarket radio questions...



## manderson81 (Jan 23, 2014)

I have a 2013 Cruze 2LT. It has the stock radio that has XM, Bluetooth, USB adapter in the center compartment/arm rest area. It also has auto start and (obviously) air conditioning. I'm curious: if I install an aftermarket radio, what features and functions will I lose? I'm sure I won't be able to display the fan speed and other air conditioner info on the new radio, but I don't care about that as long as the air conditioner works without the stock radio. Also, I know I'll lose the options that are built into the stock radio, but I'm assuming the auto start will still work? Will heated seats still work on auto start? Will the air conditioner/heater still turn on when auto start is used? Will I still be able to use the stock steering wheel radio controls, microphone, USB jack, stuff like that with an aftermarket radio? 

I really want to install an amp and subs in my Cruze but don't want to lose the cleanliness of the stock setup either. I'm VERY nervous about wasting money on one of the Chinese knockoff deals and would rather get a reputable brand deck and buy adapters to make stock parts work still even if the cost is somewhat higher. 

Any help is greatly appreciated. I searched the forum for answers to these questions but couldn't seem to find them.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

There are a few aftermarket options that let you retain some of the function of the stock unit(steering controls & USB port for sure). Without the stock screen I have no idea how you could access the vehicle settings(entry lighting, remote start options,ect). 

This is one aspect of the car I dislike, the stereo should not be integrated at all into other systems. All these vehicle settings and such should be accessed through the drivers information center.


----------



## manderson81 (Jan 23, 2014)

Yeah, I figured I would lose that stuff and don't really mind most of it. As long as everything works without the radio, I'm ok. I can turn heated seats on when I get in the car if I ever wanted to use them....which is next to never in Florida. I do, however use the auto start to heat/cool my car at times and would need this to still be functioning without stock radio. I assume it would auto start and turn in then ac/heater to whatever previous driving conditions where?


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

manderson81 said:


> *I really want to install an amp and subs in my Cruze but don't want to lose the cleanliness of the stock setup either*. I'm VERY nervous about wasting money on one of the Chinese knockoff deals and would rather get a reputable brand deck and buy adapters to make stock parts work still even if the cost is somewhat higher.
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated. I searched the forum for answers to these questions but couldn't seem to find them.


Are you dead set on getting an aftermarket head unit?
Because you can just get a PAC AA-GM44 Line out put converter for $35.
That is really all you need to add amps and subs to the factory setup.
Amazon.com: PAC AA-GM44 Amplifier Integration Interface for Select 2010 and Up GM Vehicles: Automotive











Also take a look a these two threads to find out how to get the best value for your money:

1. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/137-audio-electrical/6056-car-audio-sq-how-thread.html

2. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-audio-electronics/11204-sq-car-audio-thread-v2.html


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

If you buy the appropriate interface, you won't lose any menus or functionality of the screen. Navigation of the screen is done through the steering wheel controls.
The only thing that you may lose is the ability to control the aftermarket headunit, and USB support (this is completely dependent on the headunit however)

Unless you are building a thorough high end system, you really can achieve great results without needing an aftermarket unit.
If you like the look or the hobby though, go for it.

Chevrolet Cruze Dash Kit | 2011 - 2012 - 2013 - 2014 | GM5202AB | by Scosche

(that or metra are the most common)


----------



## manderson81 (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm not at all dead-set on an aftermarket setup. I am more concerned with a balance of sound quality and price. I actually just found the adapter shared by EcoDave before reading his reply and am going to give that a shot. I like my factory radio just fine, especially with all of its features that came stock. Thank you all for the help!


----------



## tommymilan311 (Jun 6, 2014)

I've been researching this for over a year now. I am not very impulsive and tend to over think what im going to get. It doesn't help that I just keep wanting bigger and better equipment as well. If I were you Id check out crutchfield, even if you don't plan to buy from them, they will do a good job letting you know what you need, on top of it you can ask there professionals question through the chat button, and to my understanding they test every product in every vehicle, that's just to my understanding IDK if its true. My current "setup" (More or a want as I do not currently have in my car) is with a Pioneer AVIC-8000NEX, which is probably one of the best aftermarket stereo/GPS you can buy right now. What crutchfield then tells me is that I will need the Axxess GMOS-044 in order to retain the OnStar and safety warning chimes, this comes at an additional cost though. Next it tells me that I will need an in-dash receiver kit, I believe there's in made by Metra, this is free through crutchfield. Next it tells me that I need the Metra 40-EU10 Antenna Adapter, also free through crutchfield. The last thing I need you have to add yourself and I 100% recommend getting it is the Axxess ASWC-1 which will allow you to use your steering wheel controls. All you have to do to add this on crutchfield is to go to the accessories tab of your head unit and click the "steering wheel audio control adapters" link and I usually stay consistent with Axxess. 

With all the equipment listed above the only things I will lose is the factory XM Radio, the factory USB, the factory AUX, and the factory hands free mic. All other features will work, I have the LT with the pioneer 9 speaker upgrade... (Not impressed with the speakers and would not recommend to anyone who enjoys "quality" sound. It has good bass and volume but I just dont feel it gives certain genres of music justice. I listen to just about everything and anything and when I'm in the heavy mood and want to hear some All That Remains, As I Lay Dying or any other metal it just sounds over ran by bass even with with treble set high and bass set low. Also the rear 6X9 subs were blown within a year and the casing on the doors were rattled loose in about the same time frame.) I will also be doing more extensive work to retain the same locations for the USB, AUX, and hands free mic.

The mic shouldnt be to difficult to achieve keeping the same location, Im thinking all ill have to do is run the wiring and let sit over top of the original mic. The USB and AUX will probably be a whole lot more difficult. First im going to have to pull out the original USB and AUX to find out how they are mounted in place. What im thinking im going to have to do is design my own bracket that is going to clip, screw, or however the original is mounted to hold the aftermarket USB and AUX. I know a couple of companies that I can get a Plastic piece made with a 3D printer for a fair price. I wanna keep it under $50. I will also be posting later if I can successfully achieve this. If so I'll set something up so I can get the design to others to use for there systems as well.

Below I have the prices as I have found for my system.

Product - Crutchfield Price - Amazon Price

Pioneer AVIC 8000NEX - $1399.99 - $1028.00
Axxess GMOS-044 Factory Integration - $99.99 - $139.99
Chevrolet In-dash Receiver Kit - $0.00 - $23.90
Metra 40-EU10 Antenna Adapter - $0.00 - $9.81
Axxess ASWC-1 - $79.99 - $49.00
Total - $1579.97 - $1250.70
*Note: Crutchfield does include a Chevy Cruze Instalation Master Sheet as well as you get install support as well, you dont get that with amazon. Is that worth 329.27? Thats up to you.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

This has been discussed at length on many other threads. Either spend $1000 to get back what you already have and a few extra features or go with either the GM-44 harness or LC2I/LC6I LOC. It's really about two things 1) Will you be happy with the layout of the dash if you replace with aftermarket 2) Do you have the money to spend in order to achieve your end goal. If you're short money the worst thing you can do is try to cut too many corners to save money. A few are OK but there are just some things that bring out the old saying "you get what you pay for..."


----------



## fred20 (Apr 26, 2014)

I got the pioneer upgrade in my cruze. Sound quality is good, but my wife's explorer has good sound and it's louder. Also it's not the Bose premium option. Just drove a plain Jane Malibu and it's sterio sounds very similar to my $400. Upgraded cruze, I'm a little disappointed, although i do like the cruze pioneer system, I think it's a ripoff, 400 and the basic system costs something, it's in the base price, so how much did this system actually cost me? Also the bass has to be tuned down to around 25 percent or the speakers can't handle it and I listen to rock not rap. Front door grills say pioneer, trunk speakers are generic old cardboard style, just a heads up if you wondered.


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

What the heck happens to the display of things like your heater settings and such? Do after market head units allow you to see all that? ( I'm talking about on a LTZ, not sure if other models like the LS have the same type of display needs of the LTZ's climate control system )


----------



## 2014cruse+ls (Jun 26, 2014)

iggy said:


> What the heck happens to the display of things like your heater settings and such? Do after market head units allow you to see all that? ( I'm talking about on a LTZ, not sure if other models like the LS have the same type of display needs of the LTZ's climate control system )


all the ls shows is fan speed position of vents, and i forget the third...

this quote isnt directed towards you^^
but anyway since we are on the subject, i am thinking about this as well due to the fact i dont have the higher end audio just the basic LS feature with cruise. i am thinking double din with nav due to my standalone gps isnt working that great couldnt find the place i was looking for while my phone could. but would i lose my warranty if i replaced it. also noticed that i have a nav menu in my dic... could the aftermarket radio work with that? or is it a gm factory radio thing? thats also another reason why i want one with nav..


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

I've been doing some extensive research on this subject myself and have gained tremendous knowledge on the subject. Once I get everything I plan on doing a how to installation. I'm order to retain all factory features in the setup, such as the ones you've mention, you will need to
install a device used to retain these features, from onstar, chimes, climate control etc. It is installed inline of the factor wiring harness that will go into whatever aftermarket radio you will be using. The device most popular for our vehicles is GMOS-044 unit. It's all plug and play. I don't know how extensive your knowledge is on radio installations but the main wiring harness is referred to as an ISO connection mean everything no matter what brand it is is color matched.


----------



## Erin1991 (Feb 26, 2017)

I have a 2014 chevy cruze and just had 
Kenwood 62 Apple CarPlay Builtin Navigation Bluetooth InDash CDDVDDM Receiver Black
Model: DNX573S installed and now my top factory screen is not working... how do i get it to work???! My steering wheel controls and onstar works but not the top factory screen


----------



## 18cruzelt (Sep 2, 2021)

I have a 2018 cruze stock head unit with a 1250wattRMS amp with a skar 12" evl wired to 1 ohm n ill tell u ur gunna spend alot of time gettin rid of rattles inside as well as outside everything rattles EVERYTHIN the whole carpet piece below the rear windshield is a job in itself to tackle i even had to seal my windshield better the rearview mirror dosnt stay up no more but the battery n alt are pretty good better then expected


----------

